# Black Spot on Anole Lizard. What is it??



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

I have this black spot i noticed recently on my anole lizard. Can anyone identify what it is and what i should do about it?


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Not realy sure what that is, from that pic it's kind of hard to tell, but if I had to guess I'd say it was a burn, can you get some close ups?


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

The tanks seams to be rather small for its size.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

nobody on here can diagnose from a picture - I have to say that it doesn't look good and a trip to the vet is in order.

I assume that container is being used just to take the photo?


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

As already discussed a proper diagnosis cannot be achieved on here but just a thought. Is he kept on his own or with others? Could it be due to fighting?

Marc


----------



## Yorkie6013 (Dec 15, 2014)

that certainly looks like a burn to me.


----------



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

no that is not her housing. i was doing a thorough cleaning of her terrarium when i noticed the spot. she had a small male brown anole with her for about a month which she bullied constantly. I video recorded them often. I never saw him fighting back as he was half her size. 

the brown anole had some kind of eye infection while he was shedding which quickly spread across his whole face and back within a weekend and died on monday before i could get him to the vet.

I've been very careful with the set up.

I have them in a 10 gallon with uva/uvb lighting, bottle water mist twice a day, 50%+ humidity. 90degree basking 80degree cool side. repti-carpet, fed gut loaded crickets. multi vitamin/calcium supplement twice weekly. i realize the terrarium may have been too small for 2 so ill just stick with the green anole.

I've just recently noticed the spot so it made me worry its some kind of fungus or infection from the brown anole. as a couple days have passed the spot doesn't seem to be changing. if anything its getting slightly smaller.

maybe its always been there...

really disappointed about the brown anole as he was my favorite. he was so calm and no skittish like the green one.

i want to get another brown one, I'm upgrading the terrarium to a 18x18x24. would that be sufficient housing for two?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

As everyone has said seek the advice of a vet is you are worried.



Desurain said:


> i want to get another brown one, I'm upgrading the terrarium to a 18x18x24. would that be sufficient housing for two?


After what you have just written why on earth would you want to put another brown in there? Instead of upgrading the size of the vivarium and putting two together again, buy another vivarium and keep them separately. 

If you were to put two together again you will need to quarantine the new Anole. 



Gavin.


----------



## Desurain (Apr 2, 2015)

i enjoy the interaction that the two display with each other. not necessarily the bullying that was happening, but when they both sleep together between the leafs, and all the bobbing of the heads and territorial displays is very amusing.

keeping two separately would require two lighting set ups and more space then i am willing to give. I was hoping a much larger terrarium (18x18x24h) would house two adequately so they do not fight over the good basking spot and stress each other out. My current terrarium is (15x15x12h). 

Yes i would use the current terrarium to quarantine any new arrival.

thanks for all the advice


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Desurain said:


> i enjoy the interaction that the two display with each other. not necessarily the bullying that was happening, but when they both sleep together between the leafs, and all the bobbing of the heads and territorial displays is very amusing.
> 
> keeping two separately would require two lighting set ups and more space then i am willing to give. I was hoping a much larger terrarium (18x18x24h) would house two adequately so they do not fight over the good basking spot and stress each other out. My current terrarium is (15x15x12h).
> 
> ...


This post really scares me.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

After what happen to the first one (constant bullying) I wouldn't add another lizard. It's not fair.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Desurain said:


> i enjoy the interaction that the two display with each other. not necessarily the bullying that was happening, but when they both sleep together between the leafs, and all the bobbing of the heads and territorial displays is very amusing.


The territorial displays which would then lead to dominance, stress, fighting and an other death? It can be very interesting to watch but this sort of 'wild recreation' should be avoided and only observed on a screen.



Desurain said:


> keeping two separately would require two lighting set ups and more space then i am willing to give. I was hoping a much larger terrarium (18x18x24h) would house two adequately so they do not fight over the good basking spot and stress each other out. My current terrarium is (15x15x12h).


You will need all that extra space and an extra lighting and heating set-up for around 3 months for quarantine anyway.



Gavin.


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

The problem with Anoles is that people think because they are a small lizard there would need a small vivarium. I wouldn't consider keeping one in anything less than a 36". If I were to house two in that size i would want it to be heavily planted as well. 

Mixing brown and green just doesn't work. The interactions you are seeing whilst are natural (between those of the same type) and I agree fascinating are a cause of stress. In the wild they would have plenty of escape routes and places to hide. 

I would still recommend a trip to the vets......


----------

